# Website Posts



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Anybody else having trouble keeping up with all the posts?

I mean, it's great that everyone is so active, and it will probably fade a bit come spring when everyone is out camping.

But as for now, everyone, good job on keeping this site fresh and always new!


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Ditto here Man,

Every time I jump on there are a couple pages of unread posts. I suppose-- more question>>more answers>>more information for the whole. The knowledge base continues to grow.

TM4


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

It's tough. I find myself going through most everything except rallies and stuff that doesn't pertain to me.

And let me tell you....I still read most everything. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Well, since I check the site about every 6 hours, I have not had trouble yet.









Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I try to check daily and I can keep up...barely. However, if I am gone for a weekend or a week for some R&R, I am about 250 posts behind









Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You have to check like 20 times a day so you only have a few new posts each time







I don't do that of course.

mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well the wife says Are you on there again








And I said I'm a Outback-a-holic








You just need to have your Fix.








Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Funny, had a quick fire call and back online, the wife just said the exact same thing
I just hope when spring comes, I do not have withdrawell when I m gone camping!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Must be universal, mine says same thing. Some things are hard to explain. Even if they're explained right, they just don't get it.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

So I'm not alone! DW is always asking what I'm doing on the computer. I just tell her I'm checking in Outbackers.

Good thing I don't own a Terry or she'd think I was cheatin' on her!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Wife just checked on me and asked, "Are you done yet?"









I asked, "Do you have enough shoes and pocket books?"









Needless to say, I have lots of free time on the computer tonight, nothing else to do.









Jason


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I normally have to wait until I get to work to catch up







But since I am a grad student, work is a very loose term









Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I wore out another chair! I put together a brand new high back chair for my computer desk. Sitting in it now...nice and comfy.

I spent all afternoon/evening putting together a huge weight machine (Bowflex style). Turned one of the kids old rooms into a Home Gym.

I still logged in about 4 times to OUTBACKERS to wade through messages. I had 5 days off, now I gotta work tomorrow. Bummer. Oh welll, 2 shifts and I'm off for 5 more days.


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one addicted to this forum







There must be some addictive encryption that is on the screen-forces me to check the site 2 or 3 times a day







Wife thinks I've lost it!
JOE


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

1stTimeAround said:


> Wife just checked on me and asked, "Are you done yet?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1st Time,

I feel your pain.

Reverie


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

LOL... my wife calls you guys my... "Cyber Friends".... my only retort is that I am getting all the ammo I need to make an educated decision as we commit $20,000 of our money to this venture... nuff said...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Allsixofus,

I guess that's better than being your "sigh, brrrrrr (it's too cold to go camping)" friends.









Have a blast buying your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Just think....I had to use RV.you know what to make my "informed" decision on purchasing. OUTBACKERS wasn't around then.


----------

